# 100's of free plans



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ana White – Plan Catalog, Thumbnails Reference â€” Ana White ,simply click on a plan you would like to see,best of all they are free


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one Tommy...theres a few ideas that can be adapted for some projects of mine..........AL


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

These look like really simple plans and mainly done with pocket screws and such,but hey free is free and some look very interesting and quite a few I like in there as well.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Tommy654! I go to the INTERNET and get free woodworking plans on search, I think that You would be surprised at how many are there. American woodworker , wood, and others. That is worth a try also!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Howard again! I went through it pagge by page, and that is the better set of free plans I havve seen I will say Good job in finding that ome! I want to find more on making thread boxes to cut thread into dowels I want to make an Roublo woodworking vice, if I can! My health will have to co-operate


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

A good one thanks Tommy


----------

